# Measuring impedance for an old Marsland?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got an old 8" Marsland speaker I'm considering using with a Blackheart 5 watt amp (or similar, haven't bought the amp yet).

How can I measure the speaker impedance, to make sure I'm jacked into the right output on the amp?

I tried a multimeter (cheap 9V battery-driven thingie, set to measure resistance) and got a value around that wiggled around 3.8, 3.9, 4.0 ohms. Does that mean it's likely an 8 ? Or something else?

Also, is there a reference list of parts numbers for Marsland somewhere?

The speaker came to me in a very old amp, likely about 4 watts (one 12ax7, one el84 and a tube rect, no power transformer).

I'd like to get some idea of the power handling, and maybe confirm the impedance if I can.

I can grab the part numbers off the speaker if that helps.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Greg Ellis said:


> I've got an old 8" Marsland speaker I'm considering using with a Blackheart 5 watt amp (or similar, haven't bought the amp yet).
> 
> I tried a multimeter (cheap 9V battery-driven thingie, set to measure resistance) and got a value around that wiggled around 3.8, 3.9, 4.0 ohms. Does that mean it's likely an 8 ? Or something else?


Speaker impedence will be 4 ohms. Its usually the closet "whole" value, so in your case, its 4 ohms impedence.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I would hazzard a GUESS at 15 w for the speaker, and in my very LIMITED experience I have found most Marslands and Jenson speakers from the older small wattage amps to be 4ohm.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

In my (also limited) experience with Marsland speakers, I'd guess it will be exactly crap ohms with a power rating of dreadful. I'd buy another speaker.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, it's what I have to work with, at the moment.

I'm sure the day will come when I'm able to replace it, but finances are pretty tough right now.

Speaker is marked like this, if it helps at all. I can't find anything through Google;


MARSLAND
3LS801-6

DGJ3


----------

